# What tv?



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Right folks it's been a while since i looked for a tv (had my 37" Panny for 3yrs and love it)

Basically i'm looking for a tv for watching Blu-rays, Gaming and watching footie on Sky.

I would consider 3d if it wasn't a compromise on std 2d.

Has to be 42" or bigger

as many hdmi sockets as possible

Any help is appreciated

Mike


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Samsung for me every time, the clarity is much better than anything else on the market imho.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Panasonic Plasma, something like a G or V series either 20 or 30 (so TXP42G20 etc) or VT if you want the top spec flag ship.

20 being last years range, 30 being the latest one.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

^ +2 cant beat a Panasonic in my opinion, LCD just dont seem to have the same colour as a good Plasma.
Just my opinion.

Kev


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Stretching my budget a bit but I'm seriously considering this

Panasonic TX-P42VT30B 42-inch Widescreen Full HD 1080p: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 50" LG. It's not the best on the market. But at the price. Im happy with it. 

Over 40" plasma have a better photo than lcd


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

pana plasma,LCD`s = FAIL imho.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

get a loewe :lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Mikee said:


> Stretching my budget a bit but I'm seriously considering this
> 
> Panasonic TX-P42VT30B 42-inch Widescreen Full HD 1080p: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> Anyone have any experience?


Not that set exactly, I have a Pana TX-L42D25 which is an LED with FreeView/FreeSat.. It's a supurb TV picture wise but I think I've used the FreeSat maybe 8-10 times, and streamed stuff from the net even less, I'd consentrate on your basic TV performance.

At 42" you'll have a choice of Plasma or LCD/LED. If you go larger you'll probably be more limited to Plasma. IMO Pana's are top of the tree, but Samsung, LG are pretty close. I wouldn't have a Sony flat panel in the house, they stopped making good TV's when they ceased production of the TriniTron range.

If it was me I'd go for a TV with a few less "wistles & bell's" and invest in a decent sound system. (buy it for what you do the most, not what you'll use it for once in a blue moon) In general flat panel TV's are rubbish for sound. Some of the new sound-bars are very effective without trailing wires all round the house.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/soundbars/panasonic/schtb520/pana-schtb520

Panasonic TX-P50U30B, is a cracker for the money.

Panasonic TX-P50U30B 50-inch Widescreen Full HD 1080p: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

See posts 3, 4 and 7.:thumb:

Now that the Panny VT30 is out, stores a discontinuing the VT20. Great TV for your needs.

Heres a quick link to price

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/panaso...81d5-a25372d2e3d7&istItemId=xwxiptlw&istBid=t

Personally, are you a Costco member? You get a 5 year warranty, just like John Lewis and M&S (although they deliver). Not suggesting you by from Currys but RS do it too but add 10% for extended warranty;

http://www.froogle.richersounds.com/product/plasma-tv/panasonic/viera-txp42vt20b/pana-txp42vt20b

Since Pioneer got out of the market, Pannys are the next best.:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Panasonic made most of Pioneer's panels anyway, so that was all placebo...

The VT20 is a fantastic bargain now, but the VT30 is this year's so if you're desperate to 'fit in with the cool kids' then the VT30 is the way to go. If you want an epic set, with 3D, and one of the best PQs of last year and still very competent this year, then £700 for a 42VT20 is nearly as much of a steal as going out in the riots and helping yourself...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Panasonic made most of Pioneer's panels anyway, so that was all placebo...


Disagree. When Pioneer stopped the Kuro range (ultimate TVs at the time and still stunning), they sold the panel tech to Panasonic, along with the engineering team. This team has developed the Vt20 and then pulled the stops out for the VT30 (the current reference model).

Having owned a Pansonic 42PZ70 (1080p) and then switched to a Pioneer (720p) I can tell you that its no placebo.:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive just put a 55" Samsung on the wall in the front room, WOW awesome pic.:thumb::thumb:

Linkeee: http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ue55d6530-55-full-hd-led-3d-tv-10149184-pdt.html

PS3 & Blue Rays look bloody awesome too, im like a child with a new toy now :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

AnilS said:


> Disagree. When Pioneer stopped the Kuro range (ultimate TVs at the time and still stunning), they sold the panel tech to Panasonic, along with the engineering team. This team has developed the Vt20 and then pulled the stops out for the VT30 (the current reference model).
> 
> Having owned a Pansonic 42PZ70 (1080p) and then switched to a Pioneer (720p) I can tell you that its no placebo.:thumb:


http://crave.cnet.co.uk/televisions/pioneer-announces-plasma-deal-with-panasonic-49296676/

http://gizmodo.com/363382/reuters-p...production-will-outsource-panels-to-panasonic

2008/2009, Pioneer bought panels from Panasonic - who had been chasing Pioneer down for a few years. Granted, the wizardry behind it in the Pioneers was a) still theirs and b) better, but the panels weren't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

My Pioneer is a a 2007 model (PDP507XD), so made by Pioneer.

As you say, 2008/09, over to Panasonic. Tech made the difference it seems. They got the most out of the panel, that Panasonic couldn't.

Back on topic. If the OP can afford to get the screen calibrated after running it in (especially if you go plasma), its money well spent.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have a look see at these...

http://fwd.channel5.com/gadget-show/bestbuys/tv


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Think I'm gonna order that panny folks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

AnilS said:


> My Pioneer is a a 2007 model (PDP507XD), so made by Pioneer.
> 
> As you say, 2008/09, over to Panasonic. Tech made the difference it seems. They got the most out of the panel, that Panasonic couldn't.
> 
> Back on topic. If the OP can afford to get the screen calibrated after running it in (especially if you go plasma), its money well spent.


Whats the running in procedure on a plasma mate?

don't mind paying to get it calibrated but i dunno if anyone does it up here?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Firstly can I just say that the Panasonic vt20 is not as good as the vt30 if u put them side by side, although if you want a true bargain I currently have a 50v20 ex demo up at £999 instead of £1600!!!!
Anyway back to the original post!!!
DONT GO TO CURRYS! DONT GO TO JOHN LEWIS! come to me or one of our branches  www.ssav.com  
I could be wrong (due to price changing daily) but I think we have the txp50vt30 up at £1799 with a 5th warranty and honestly it's the best screen I have ever seen by a mile, we used to be the best shop for pioneer in the south east of England so I know all the models inside out and they were all amazing each year, but when you have a company like Panasonic pouring the money into the screens and using all of pioneers technician it's just immense. You won't go wrong!!!
Oh and almost forgot, find a price that's cheaper and we will price match as best as we can as well  like for like though, if amazon or currys ain't doing the 5 year warranty then we won't either 
Let me know pal!
Charlie


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikee said:


> Whats the running in procedure on a plasma mate?
> 
> don't mind paying to get it calibrated but i dunno if anyone does it up here?


As for calibration (sorry just saw this post!) 
If you go for the vt30 range then they have ISF engine built into them, all you would need to do is get someone who is qualified and has the relevant software and away you go, it's a lot easier than having a screen without it trust me!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Charlie.

I was in Sheffield on Sunday and seen a SevenOaks. Is that where you work?

PS - What do you think to this http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ue55d6530-55-full-hd-led-3d-tv-10149184-pdt.html


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Hey Charlie.
> 
> I was in Sheffield on Sunday and seen a SevenOaks. Is that where you work?
> 
> PS - What do you think to this http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ue55d6530-55-full-hd-led-3d-tv-10149184-pdt.html


I am in Brentwood Essex mate but we are all good guys  
It's a good screen mate at a good price, but I still prefer the pannys I am afraid


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats what i have now. A Panasonic 50" but i;d like to go bigger


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Mikee said:


> Whats the running in procedure on a plasma mate?
> 
> don't mind paying to get it calibrated but i dunno if anyone does it up here?


When I had the plasma, i was told not to have brightness and contrast at high levels as it could give premature screen burn.

Instead, I ran it on the "Cinema" setting which is darker and then turned down a little again. Did this for the first 200 hours. Ran elsewhere in the house as we still had another set so the kids couldn't complain it looked too dark

Upped the levels then and all settled down nicely. Picture, even today is excellent.:thumb:

VT30 is the current reference TV


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Thats what i have now. A Panasonic 50" but i;d like to go bigger


Well go for the pana txp55vt30 AMAZING set!!!


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

AnilS said:


> When I had the plasma, i was told not to have brightness and contrast at high levels as it could give premature screen burn.
> 
> Instead, I ran it on the "Cinema" setting which is darker and then turned down a little again. Did this for the first 200 hours. Ran elsewhere in the house as we still had another set so the kids couldn't complain it looked too dark
> 
> ...


200 hours! That's prob about a years worth of tv for me lol!

Appreciate the help mate


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> As for calibration (sorry just saw this post!)
> If you go for the vt30 range then they have ISF engine built into them, all you would need to do is get someone who is qualified and has the relevant software and away you go, it's a lot easier than having a screen without it trust me!


Cheers mate I'll have a look about


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmcclarron said:


> Well go for the pana txp55vt30 AMAZING set!!!


After looking at many side by side plasma V LED, i think its fair to say LED would be my choice.

The screen is actually black and not 'grey'.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt. said:


> After looking at many side by side plasma V LED, i think its fair to say LED would be my choice.
> 
> The screen is actually black and not 'grey'.


Don't judge on how they're set up in Currys et al - even if the monkeys could set them up right, every knob and his dog subsequently messes with them.

View a decent TV at an indy, view your kitchen TV in Currys.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Thing is TV technology has improved no-end in the past few years. Unless you're looking at bargain basement TV's you're going to struggle to find a bad one be it plasma, LCD, or LED.

Only mistake I made in retrospect when I bought a Pana LED, is that I paid for all the "whistles & bells" I never use (FreeSat, Internet, records to USB drive, SD card reader, etc, etc.) All great stuff, but I don't use any of it in anger.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> After looking at many side by side plasma V LED, i think its fair to say LED would be my choice.
> 
> The screen is actually black and not 'grey'.


Sorry to say it mate but you are very wrong, if you are seeing better blacks on an LED compared to a plasma, then the person who set it up has done something very wrong or you are watching one of the worst plasmas around. Atm in the shop we have the pana range and the sammys, people always go to the sammys first because of their high intensity colours, you walk in and they stand out like you wouldn't believe, but after a while they go and stand near the panas and they just fall in love, I can't deny that the samsungs are pretty, they are stunning! But basing it on performance then the pana plasmas every day of the week
Just a quick side note, Currys have been investigated recently due to people moaning about how there tvs loo different to how they did in the currys branch they visited, I will leave it at that and let you make your own conclusions, as for my shop we basically take the tvs out the box and plug them in, we do not adjust anything, we have a quick play to find out what settings the screen looks best on, and then factory reset them back and if a customer asks we just remember what the best settings are. This way we don't put in any false hope on the sale and what the customer sees they get. Simples!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When I say it's black and not 'grey', the T.Vs were off. 

I have a Panny plasma, so I do know how good they are!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

What does it matter what colour the screen is when it's off?!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol, it doesn't.!!

It just looked as though it was a better panel. As did all the LEDs over plasma!!!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm confused. So a panel looks better, the blacker it is when it's all switched off?

Christ, and there were all these manufacturers trying to make them blacker when they were on! No wonder they've still not got the best one in the world nailed! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nothing to be confused about!!

You don't think I just came to the conclusion by looking at a blank screen do you?

Dear God


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Samsung for me every time, the clarity is much better than anything else on the market imho.


Well thats a big fail right there wouldnt touch another Samsung with a barge pole.

Panasonic G20 all the way :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Nothing to be confused about!!
> 
> You don't think I just came to the conclusion by looking at a blank screen do you?
> 
> Dear God


 smiley suggests I was teasing... Sorry, you appeared to miss that I was winding you up!



Grizzle said:


> Well thats a big fail right there wouldnt touch another Samsung with a barge pole.
> 
> Panasonic G20 all the way :thumb:


Indeed. Love my G20, as much as I would have liked to have waited for the VT20, I just couldn't justify the extra money and I'd never use the 3D guff anyway.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Matt. said:


> You don't think I just came to the conclusion by looking at a blank screen do you?


Rofl....:lol::lol::lol: Class..

What I would say is Plasmas tend to have a glass front, where LED/LCD are very often soft.. Something worth remembering with kids about..

Plus I don't buy into it has to be the "BEST" TV in the whole world to make it a worthwile purchase. Once you've watched it for a day or so, you start watching the programs instead of analysing the picture..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> smiley suggests I was teasing... Sorry, you appeared to miss that I was winding you up!
> 
> Indeed. Love my G20, as much as I would have liked to have waited for the VT20, I just couldn't justify the extra money and I'd never use the 3D *guff* anyway.


Ok I'll let you off. On the iPod and didn't spot that bit.

3D guff? Is that the new technology?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Once you've watched it for a day or so, you start watching the programs instead of analysing the picture..


Disagree, I appreciate technically brilliant films all the more for not having to watch them on a substandard screen. Transformers DOTM and Avatar are prime examples.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Disagree, I appreciate technically brilliant films all the more for not having to watch them on a substandard screen. Transformers DOTM and Avatar are prime examples.


Disagree all you like, doesn't make it true...

I'm shocking for picking the "Very best" I can find, I read all the reviews, go and see the sets, read more reviews. 12 months down the line it will be bettered. And in truth very often the difference between thr very best and good set in marginal.

Just buy what you like and enjoy, it's down to personal taste how you have you TV set up anyway, and it changes significantly under different viewing conditions.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Well thats a big fail right there wouldnt touch another Samsung with a barge pole.
> 
> Panasonic G20 all the way :thumb:


Plus one for the G20 crew


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Panasonic have dropped there prices due to the maket etc etc. so great time to buy one. plasma is still the best imo for real life tv and backlit led just behind it. nothing wrong with lcd but reminds me of a photoshop picture. as someone said its what your eyes prefer. Panasonic has alot of the pioneer tech in there plasmas. We have the G20 and love it. Good luck


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well again, tonight my eyes preferred the LED.

Samsung D6530 55" :argie:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ue55d6530-55-full-hd-led-3d-tv-10149184-pdt.html


----------

